# Key Post: Laser Eye Surgery



## Lemurz

My wife wants to get the laser job done on her eyes.

€2,700 per eye in Dublin.
or 
€850 (£600) per eye in Belfast/UK

How can a 300%+ price difference be justified?

RIP OFF IRELAND lives!!!


----------



## Azriel

Do you really consider surgery such as this a commodity (to the point where price is the only differentiator)?

Milk, possibly. Elective procedure with a risk of leaving vision impaired, no.


----------



## EAMONN66

> Do you really consider surgery such as this a commodity (to the point where price is the only differentiator)?



you are talking rubbish in implying that the services offered in belfast are inferior.  All their medical people operate in a similarly regulated environment to down here. at the prices quoted they probably get in a lot more practise than the people down here and would therefore be a safer bet if anything.


----------



## sunnyday

I'm sure I remember reading before that you can claim tax relief for this procedure? If so, can you still claim it if going north to get it done??


----------



## oinseach

I checked this out recently:

E2000 per eye in Cork
E1995 per eye in Waterford
E2100 in the Blackrock Clinic

Then the UK.... the cheapest was Optimax at ST£850 per eye, but I rang the Revenue and you can't claim tax relief on a procedure done abroad unless it's unavailable in Ireland. So the prices for me were, say:

E4000 in Ireland with 40% tax relief = E2400
or ST£1700 in the UK with no tax relief = E2456


----------



## murray

I reconsidered having my eyes lasered after my sister in law who is an opthamologist (eye surgeon type) told me what the risks are.  In the UK they are considering taking it off the NHS as they feel the risks are too high.  Also no opthamologist that my sister-in-law knows who are short-sighted would ever get their eyes lasered themselves.


----------



## setanta

oinseach: at a  guess I would say thats against EU rules.


----------



## sunnyday

Thanks for the figures oinseach.


----------



## oinseach

Hi Setanta,

Tell me more about these EU rules..?


----------



## diyguyjoe

I had it done several years ago. A very good reason to have it done locally is access to after-care. I had PRK rather than LASIK as LASIK wasn't as common back then. I had to see the surgeon the following day, as well as a week and/or several weeks later as far as I remember. That's not very convenient if you have to travel to the UK. 
LASIK might be different of course.


----------



## sunnyday

Hi diyguyjoe, would you mind explaining PRK and LASIK a bit more?


----------



## mollser

Another example of a redistribution of tax from the tax payer to, in this case, surgeons. Without this tax relief, they would probably have to charge similar to UK prices, but can get away with charging over double because of this relief.

Yep, rip off ireland lives on.

Bullsh!t


----------



## CPAMG

Hi Oinseach,

Slightly off topic.  Just wondering if the tax reclaim applies to Northern Ireland.  I see some of the dentists in the North say that they will complete Med 2 forms for work done up there.


----------



## setanta

oinseach; apologies for misunderstanding. What I meant was  is it legal for the revenue not to allow expenses incurred in another eu country for this sort of treatment? they are quick enough to tax any profits or interest earned abroad. I suspect that  under eu free trade rules you would be entitled to claim tax refund.


----------



## diyguyjoe

Hi sunnyday

PRK is photorefractive keratectomy. There's a good description of various techniques here:
www.prk.com/

PRK doesn't involve the cutting of a flap. The surface of the cornea is lasered directly.

I believe the aftermath of PRK is more painful and it takes a bit longer for vision to clear. 

Back in those days, LASIK was not commonly used for moderate myopia. I was -6. I believe LASIK is a lot more common now.

However, I am still delighted with the result today.


----------



## BlueSpud

My brother in law is an eye surgeon, is short sighted, and has not had the op done.  I will follow when he has it done.


----------



## AShambles

There's a site which talks up the dangers of lasik surgery. A summary of the problems is that up to 10% of patients are unsatisfied with the results, usually due to either dry eyes or poor night vision. One Scottish surgeon stopped doing the operation when he realized 10% of his patients didn't get the second eye done.

lasikdisaster.com/
lasikdisaster.com/Scotlan...0risks.htm

Other interesting snippets are that Adam Clayton of U2 no longer drives at night as a result of lasik and Jennifer Capriati has problems playing tennis at night.

lasikdisaster.com/celebrities.htm

The web site is completely biased against lasik, but it's still worth reading as it's possible the medical staff earning a living from the procedure won't give the full picture. 

[broken link removed] has a more balanced take.


----------



## terrysgirl33

BTW, it's recommended that you don't get corrective surgery on your eyes untill you have finished your family (this applies only to women!) as pregnancy can affect your eyesight, I think.  This would be something to ask your GP/surgeon as it's just something I've heard, and I'm not a medical professional!


----------



## oinseach

Hi Setanta,

I will post a question in the tax forum about EU rules/fair trade, as I only know what the pleasant lady on the phone in the Revenue Commissioners told me.


----------



## rainyday

As I understand it, the technology in use in LASIK is changing frequently, so there is no real long term track record of patients 10 years after the operation.


----------



## oinseach

Hi Setanta,

You were right! I was misinformed first (and second) time around by the tax office in Cork. Tax relief is indeed claimable, even when the procedure is done abroad. Full details here:


----------



## Irina

Hi there,

I had Lasik done two years ago and I would not want to live it without it. It's absolutely fantastic to be able to live without contact lenses and the procedure nothing - going to the dentist is worse. 
I got it done in Dublin for 2000 Euro per eye -got 700 Euro back from the tax people
I was very happy with the clinic - they were very professional and the aftercare was excellent.

Maybe it makes more of a difference if you are really short sighted (I was -7) but I can only recommend it. 4 friends of mine had it all done in the same clinic and the are of the same opinion as myself.


----------



## sunnyday

I'm not sure I'd want to run the risk of poor night vision. Thanks for the info joe.


----------



## patspost

*Laser Eye Surgery*

Had Lasik done about 5 yrs ago in teh Mater Private, procedure worked well and I am happy with it.
This is the bit that I love to tell people and watch their reaction "you can smell the burning"-but with the valium you don't care. That is usually enough to put people off.
I got 1 eye done, won't bother to get the other done, no real need. 

I suppose there is a risk that you need to ascess for yourself. Next time you are in a hospital take note of how many medical personnel are wearing glasses, that night help sway you. The fact that an eye surgeon won't get it done might tell you something.

 Good luck


----------



## sunnyday

*Re:  Laser Eye Surgery*

Forgive me if I'm missing an obvious point here, but why do so many settle for getting just one eye done? Is it because they don't want to go through the ordeal again, or one good eye is enough to do without the glasses/lenses, or financial consideration, or what?


----------



## Sarah Wellband

*Re:  Laser Eye Surgery*

I had both eyes done on the same day last April by Michael Browne at the Blackrock clinic - done at 12pm and drove myself (no glasses!) to the 10am checkup the following day. No problems and I would highly recommend him.

And yes, you can smell your own eyes burning......  

Sarah


----------



## potblack

*Re:  Laser Eye Surgery*

Got both eyes done in the Blackrock clinic two and half years ago by Michael Browne. After wearing glasses for 20 years, it has changed my life.

I do suffer slightly every so often from bloodshot eyes (possibly dryness) and they get very tired when driving at night. Can't say its connected to the laser treatment, in fact it is a small discomfort to put up with for the benefit.


----------



## oinseach

*Re:  Laser Eye Surgery*

Now that I've had the surgery done, I thought I should drop back and tell you all how it went. 

I had had an assessment done in Cork and scheduled the surgery here, but went up to Belfast when I found out here about claiming the tax back for procedures carried out outside the Republic and also because the surgeon in Cork (Mr Conall Hurley) was very shirty with me and with his own staff and threw a hissy fit when I asked questions about possible complications and his success rates. In contrast, all the people in the clinic in Belfast were extremely friendly and helpful and the surgeon (Dr Takis Kalognomas) had no problem taking all the time I wanted to talk me through the procedure and answer my questions. No-one held back on warning me of the possible risks, either, so I felt in control of my choice. Then, happily, it all went well and I now have near-perfect vision and have experienced no complications as yet - no night-blindness or hazing around lights or suchlike. As the eyes will continue to heal for up to six months, I'm told, it's likely they'll get better again.

The clinic was full of southerners and the directors were quite happy to schedule the assessment and surgery on consecutive days to facilitate those of us who had travelled North (though be warned - they told me they turn away up to 30% of those who consult with them as unsuitable for laser surgery). As to cost, the basic fee is ST£695 per eye for LASIK, increasing according to prescription, but they apparently do special deals and discounts and have advertised deals in the South before, I know, for EUR995 per eye - which, by the way, includes the assessment, optical work-up, prescriptions and follow-up care, each of which is charged separately from the EUR2000 per eye procedure in the South. Rip-off Ireland, indeed.

The place I went to was the Advanced Laser Eye Clinic on the Lisburn Road and yes, I know they were rapped over the knuckles by the Advertising Standards people here a couple of months ago for stretching a point about how long they had been established in Ireland, but I've heard nothing bad about the care they provide and would recommend them to anyone.

And I didn't smell my eyes burning, after all


----------



## sohar45

Hello all,
Just to let you know that I got LASIC operation in my home country(India), I paid around 545 Euros. 

REgards,
San


----------



## apple

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

An ad in the evening hearld on the 13/9/05 had a place in belfast called optical express charging £395 per eye.


----------



## Lemurz

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

€995 per eye - http://www.optilase.com/


----------



## birdy777

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

My Husband Had It Done In New York Last Year, 2000 Dollars It Cost,  Per Eye. By An Excellant Doctor, Came Well Recommended. Brilliant Sucessess For Him.


----------



## RainyDay

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

I'm not sure I'd be focussing (pun intended) on price as the key factor in choosing which person to let loose with a laser on the inside of my eye.


----------



## patspost

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

Next time you are in a hospital, have a look at the amount of Medical Professionals  that wear glasses, I think a lot of them wouldn't undergo the procedure, wonder why?.

There are a lot of after care visits which wouyld make visiting the Uk a bit more awkward.
Pat


----------



## ophelia

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

I was just listening to an opthalmic surgeon from The Eye & Ear talking to Pat Kenny. The question of cost came up and he explained that the cost is formed by the working practices within each eye hospital. For example, the servicing of the laser machine costs about E70,000 per yr.  They could cut corners by only getting it serviced once a year instead of three times a year, or by fitting more people into one days surgery but they feel that standards would be compromised.  He also stressed that it is important that patients have good follow-on care when they opt to have procedures done outside of their country.  If infection develops the onus to treat the patient is on the consultant here who patients then have to attend.  This can be difficult if the operating hospital do not fax on op notes, antibiotic history etc.  It's just another view on the subject and something to take into account before jumping into 'first world medicine at third world prices'!


----------



## ISBN

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

As RainyDay and Ophelia have already pointed out, cost would be not on my list of priorities if considering getting this procedure done.  I had it done in the Blackrock Clinic this May, and I consider it worth every penny for the excellent after care service provided.  I also had a personal recommendation from someone before hand for one of the surgeons there, I think this is also very important.


----------



## elcato

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*



> Next time you are in a hospital, have a look at the amount of Medical Professionals that wear glasses, I think a lot of them wouldn't undergo the procedure, wonder why?.


Lasik does not not cure your need to get reading glasses when you reach your forties so don't assume because someone wears glasses while checking your chart needs to get eye surgery done. They also could find the price prohibiting.


----------



## patspost

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

it is  interesting to note the number of healthcare professionals that wear glasses. They don't seem to have much faith in elective procedures, maybe I am just a cynic. BTW I had Lasik on 1 eye a few years back and am very happy. had it done in  the matter private. Wouldn't get the other eye done though "just in Case".


----------



## Lemurz

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

There is no doubt that Irish consultants are over paid due to entry restrictions, so it's no wonder their services are overpriced.  The SB Post did a nice article last week slating the medical, legal, dentistry, etc professions.

I agree price should not be the primary consideration, however I don't believe I should waste my hard earned cash on overpriced surgery, when there are no guarantees the procedure is even equal to that of the cheaper competitor.  I hate when the professionals cast doubt on their competition by using scare tactics on their potential consumers. 

Surely these kind of important procedures should be subject to minimim regulations to ensure minimum standards/quality?


----------



## ophelia

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*



			
				Lemurz said:
			
		

> Surely these kind of important procedures should be subject to minimim regulations to ensure minimum standards/quality?


 
Thats just it, It depends on what regulations and whose standards you want to risk your eyesight with.  Personally, I believe in 'the devil you know' theory when it comes to surgery.


----------



## BlueSpud

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*



			
				elcato said:
			
		

> They also could find the price prohibiting.



You are joking................... I read recently that the average for these people is over 200k/pa.  Their insurance could take a bite out of that, but I am sure cost would not stop them.  Also, do you think they would pay full price? I think not.


----------



## animha

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

I got my eyes done in the Advanced Laser Clinic ()  on the Lisburn Road in Belfast last December.  Cost £1500 for both eyes.  I got a cheque back from revenue for about €800 a few months later, therefore it worked out about €1700 for both eyes. Have now got 20/20 vision, best money I ever spent and they provide a great service.  I know lots of other people who got it done up there aswell...would well recommend it!


----------



## Goldfish

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

animha,

What about follow up visits.  Did you return to Belfast many times post-op?


----------



## Phillip O Ne

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

hey i got laser eye surgery in optilase laser eye clinic in Dublin and have to say i was thrilled with the outcome.i found the place very professional.I paid 995euro per eye plus the consultation was free so i think i got value for money.wud definately recommend this place

This user has been banned for advertising.  See separate post herehttp://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=92951


----------



## elcato

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*



> You are joking................... I read recently that the average for these people is over 200k/pa. Their insurance could take a bite out of that, but I am sure cost would not stop them. Also, do you think they would pay full price? I think not.


Eh so nurses are not 'Medical professionals' then ? or do you think they earn 200k pa also ?


----------



## Bluebean

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

for someone paying tax at the lower rate, they would get just over 400 euro back if they paid 2050 per eye - is that correct? 
With regards to driving at night and seeing 'starbursts' etc., is it possible to get glasses just for this problem? Like sunglasses, but night glasses as such?
Has anyone been to the wellington clinic or the mater private? Got a recommendation for a Dr. Keefe in the Mater, just wondered if anyone had been there.


----------



## BlueSpud

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*



			
				elcato said:
			
		

> Eh so nurses are not 'Medical professionals' then ? or do you think they earn 200k pa also ?



Dont be picky, you know I meant the surgeons & doctors.


----------



## Blue Flame

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*



			
				animha said:
			
		

> I got my eyes done in the Advanced Laser Clinic () on the Lisburn Road in Belfast last December.


Checked out http://www.eyeclinic.co.uk and requested info on the Lisburn Road, Belfast clinic. Got a brochure in the mail from ORBIT Laser Eye Clinic based in 12 Merrion Square Dublin 2?? Got a phone call from a ORBIT reb – Confused I asked him did you set up in Dublin? He said yes and apparently the Lisburn Road clinic went into liquidation?? There appears to be no website for ORBIT Laser Eye Clinic but the brochure states the surgeon is Dr Takis Kalognomas, the one formally based in Belfast. Does anyone know anything about the ORBIT Laser Eye Clinic in Dublin?


----------



## Merlin

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

Blue Bean,

I got my eyes done in the Wellington Clinic 2 years ago and was very happy with the procedure and the service. 2 Friends of mine went after me and were delighted with the outcome as well. 
I went back for an adjustment after 6 month (one of my eyes was slightly below what I had asked for) and there were no problems.
Had the procedure on a Thursday afternoon on both eyes and was out celebrating on Friday night
M.


----------



## suzie

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

Looking into this for myself and have been referred (by my optican) to a consulatnt by the name Mr Smith who I believe works out of the Bon Secours clinic. Has anybody been to this consultant? and if so what was their opinion?

Thanks

S.


----------



## Itchy

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

Why is the procedure still experimental after 7-10 years(???) of treating people? And why can an experimental procedure be so widely sold and marketed?


----------



## huskerdu

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

Sorry, If I missed something Itchy. Maybe I'm confused, but where did the claim
that it is "experimental" come from ?


----------



## X-Man

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*

last year a work mate of mine got lazer treatment in belfast,quite near to the ulster hall.all i can say is that it was half the price compared to the republic and if you can take more business their way they will give you cash.the funny thing was the glasses he had to wear after the treatment which made him look like a wasp.just make sure you take someone with you because the patient cannot drive home


----------



## onekeano

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*



			
				oinseach said:
			
		

> I checked this out recently:
> 
> E2000 per eye in Cork
> E1995 per eye in Waterford
> E2100 in the Blackrock Clinic



Sounds like the SIMI have moved into the eye surgery market  

Roy


----------



## RainyDay

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*



			
				Itchy said:
			
		

> Why is the procedure still experimental after 7-10 years(???) of treating people? And why can an experimental procedure be so widely sold and marketed?


The technology is changing all the time. Those who were treated 10 years ago were under different technology to that which is in use today.



			
				X-Man said:
			
		

> lif you can take more business their way they will give you cash.


Can you expand on this? Are they offering a referral fee or kickback? How much?


----------



## Itchy

*Re: Laser Eye Surgery*



			
				huskerdu said:
			
		

> Sorry, If I missed something Itchy. Maybe I'm confused, but where did the claim
> that it is "experimental" come from ?


 
Dont you still have to sign a form saying you acknowledge that it is an experimental surgery and that nobody knows the long term effects etc.?


----------



## JohnJay

AShambles said:


> Other interesting snippets are that Adam Clayton of U2 no longer drives at night as a result of lasik and Jennifer Capriati has problems playing tennis at night.


 
Jeez, if she could play tennis at night then I dont know why she had to get her eyes done in the first place! 

I'd like to get mine done too. I am very blind (about minus 8 in both eyes) and glasses are robbling me. I am a member of Vivas, so would probably go down that route. The "night vision" thing worries me though "seeing" as I drive for a living. (sorry, I couldnt resist the quotes!)


----------



## woods

I recall reading many years ago that some insurance companies will not cover you for a night time accident if you have had the surgary.
This may be an urban myth.


----------



## Joe Nonety

Can you get your money back if it doesn't work (or buy insurance)?
Has anyone got it done 5 years ago or more? I'd hate to get it done and my eyesight start to go bad after 2 or 3 years.


----------



## KalEl

Joe Nonety said:


> Can you get your money back if it doesn't work (or buy insurance)?
> Has anyone got it done 5 years ago or more? I'd hate to get it done and my eyesight start to go bad after 2 or 3 years.


 
I had it done 7 years ago and my sight is still perfect. My Dad had it done 8 years ago and his sight is still perfect. My brother about 5 years ago the same. My girlfriend about 5 years ago the same.
I'd recommend William Power in the Blackrock Clinic without hesitation and would be wary of these discount eye places for reasons I've outlined before.


----------



## Brooklyn

I had it done at the Wellington Clinic five and a half years ago. Best £2600 I ever spent. I'd do it again in a heartbeat. 

No problems with night vision, either.


----------



## sunrock

What about the russian ship.They were providing this service before it was available here or in the u.k.


----------



## miselemeas

_"I reconsidered having my eyes lasered after my sister in law who is an opthamologist (eye surgeon type) told me what the risks are."

"__My brother in law is an eye surgeon, is short sighted, and has not had the op done.  I will follow when he has it done."_
_ 
Just to add to that, a close friend, who is a consultant medical ophthalmologist wouldn't advise having the procedure carried out due to all the problems she sees with follow-ups (from well-known, established ophthalmic surgeons in both Dublin and London and in some of the clinics mentioned above).  In one case a top surgeon operated on his sister's kid and unfortunately the results were not good to say the least. Of course we all know people who are delighted with the results and there's no denying it is fantastic in the majority of cases,  but just to be aware that it's not a decision to be taken without serious consideration.
_


----------



## argolis

There are a number of experiences and opinions posted here:
[broken link removed]

I went for it but wasn't eligible. On the expense, I know Optilase is cheaper than other clinics but I don't believe they have the latest in equipment like the Wellington or others have. Doing my research at the time (a year ago) I happened upon the make of laser used by the Wellington and it was the newest and best on the market that I could see. I also didn't like not being able to find any information on the Optilase clinic or doctors online. I personally felt that while the Optilase was probably fine for most prescriptions, I was on the fringe of what can be lasered and wanted the latest available.

At the end of the day each individual is going to weigh up pros and cons for their own circumstances. There's a wealth of info on the web on all aspects of the surgery so inform yourself as best you can.


----------



## KalEl

Isn't discussion of medical issues banned now?


----------



## z108

patspost said:


> it is  interesting to note the number of healthcare professionals that wear glasses. They don't seem to have much faith in elective procedures, maybe I am just a cynic. BTW I had Lasik on 1 eye a few years back and am very happy. had it done in  the matter private. Wouldn't get the other eye done though "just in Case".



I've also seen a lot of dentists with really bad looking teeth so this doesnt have to mean anything.



KalEl said:


> Isn't discussion of medical issues banned now?


Yes I thought so too and I would say the same about some other threads which have popped up maybe a month or so ago but I guess worrying about that is the mods job and not ours 



But since this thread has been left up, my two cents is the following :

I got both of my eyes done at www.optimax.co.uk in 2004

I'd highly recommend it but you need to read up and feel comfortable about your decision so as to approach the operation with a positive attitude on the day . Even factoring in the cost of 2 flights to London (because I had each eye done separately and 6 months apart) and factoring in the cost of accomodation there it was still cheaper than having it done in Ireland. In fact it was so much cheaper at the time that I could have brought over a few friends and paid for their trip etc and still saved money. Since then I've saved a fortune in contact lenses alone!

I now have 20 20 perfect vision in both eyes with no haze or after effects. I can swim and I can importantly be a loose head prop in Rugby without any worries. I am extremely happy and could see straight away after leaving the operating theatre. I had the 'epi lasik' procedure done which doesnt cut into the eye but instead uses a laser to 'sand' the surface of the lens. This procedure means the structure of the eye is a lot stronger and impact resistant in future for sports etc. After the procedure, a 'bandage lens' was placed on my eye to be removed a day or 2 later. I knew straight away that the operation had been a success and was glad I had gotten it done.

The thing which impressed me is despite whatever propaganda the expensive home grown outfits may fling at us about ocular safety , they still dont have the experience an organisation  like Optimax has. Optimax has lasered about 250,000 pairs of eyes. Probably more since I researched them in 2004. So  the view I arrived at was not only were they cheaper but they were also safer and more experienced than our crowd. I dont imagine any clinic in Ireland has done that many eyes.

The main piece of advice I d have is only have one eye done at a time because the eye surgeon can learn a lot from how the first eye heals.
Also note not all eyes are the same  or behave the same way so while my operation was successful this doesnt mean all operations are successful. I was short sighted to about -2.5 and some people with worse eyesight than mine was may approach the whole thing with unrealistic expectations.

*Note: the only connection I have with Optimax is that of a satisfied customer. There are other competitors of Optimax in the Uk but for one reason or another Optimax was the one I ended up with*


----------



## joanmul

oinseach said:


> I checked this out recently:
> 
> E2000 per eye in Cork
> E1995 per eye in Waterford
> E2100 in the Blackrock Clinic
> 
> Then the UK.... the cheapest was Optimax at ST£850 per eye, but I rang the Revenue and you can't claim tax relief on a procedure done abroad unless it's unavailable in Ireland. So the prices for me were, say:
> 
> E4000 in Ireland with 40% tax relief = E2400
> or ST£1700 in the UK with no tax relief = E2456


 
How come one can claim tax relief on dental procedures done outside Ireland then?


----------



## KalEl

joanmul said:


> How come one can claim tax relief on dental procedures done outside Ireland then?


 
That's still the subject of debate in this thread

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=47793&highlight=dental

I had a partial root canal done in Australia and was advised by Revenue that I couldn't claim tax relief. Revenue's advice that you can't claim tax relief on procedures done abroad but available in Ireland would seem to tally with my experience.
It also makes these "cheap" treatments people talk about getting abroad not quite as cheap.


----------



## MugsGame

KalEl said:


> Isn't discussion of medical issues banned now?



Discussion of availability, pricing, taxation and insurance is allowed. 

Discussion of suitability, safety, outcomes and quality of various practioners is banned and such posts will be removed.


----------



## KalEl

Around €4,000...personally I would steer clear of any of the "discount" clinics for reasons I've given in other threads on this subject.


----------



## paddyd

I had been dancing around having the laser surgery for about 6 or 7 years, and finally went for the consult, only to be told that I wasn't eligable  To be honest I'm happier now, as I can just forget about it. 

Its back to contact lense perhaps (never had any trouble with them in the first place).

I was eligable for the new(er) Phakic Implants. Its like a permanent contact lense, implanted in your eye, in front of the pupil. First Irish Op was 8 years ago, and only 160 had been done in the Private Hospital I went to for the consult, but have it on mainstream this year and are scheduling about 3 per week.


----------



## Lorrie

PaddyD
Do you mind me asking what reasons they gave you for not being eligible?


----------



## xxx

Optalise clinic in Ely place in Dublin charges around €3000 for both eyes (including some procedure for anti glare)  If you join Vivas health you would get €1000 back. Net Cost therefore €2000. If you are on higher rate of tax you would get over €800 back. Through in about €200 or more a year that you pay on glasses and contact lenses.  It would have paid for itself in about 5 years.  Dont know what age you are but they told me there that everybody needed reading glasses when they hit the fortys or fifties.   Alot of people suffer from dry eyes after this, feeling like they have dust in there eyes all the time.  Great if it goes well but you have to be prepared to take this chance. i wasnt


----------



## paddyd

Lorrie said:


> PaddyD
> Do you mind me asking what reasons they gave you for not being eligible?



Sure, in short there was nothing whatsoever wrong with my eyes, perfectly healthy and all that, but, because of my level of refraction (-6 and -6.25), I needed thicker cornea's in order to be able to cut a flap, and then laser away enough of the cornea for 20:20(ish).

as it happened I 'only' have a normal thickness cornea


----------



## Lemurz

[broken link removed]


----------



## BryanPeter

Um, nobody should ever put a price on their own health. If you read up on Lasik, you should consider what's necessary (as in, what you have to do to ensure that you're getting a quality operation). Don't walk into any place and pay the cheapest price. There's no peace of mind in that. And in the medical world, peace of mind goes a long way.


----------



## woodst

KalEl - "I'd recommend William Power in the Blackrock Clinic without hesitation and would be wary of these discount eye places for reasons I've outlined before"

You keep referring to the reasons you didn't select one of the commercial clinics for your eyes but yet in the 4 pages of posts on this topic, not one person who has either travelled to the UK or used one of the lower priced commercial companies in ireland has noted any problems or issues.  I appreciate your opinion but would be more interested to hear from  someone with factual evidence against these clinics.


----------



## smree

Hi

I had mine done in optilase 3 weeks ago. I had the lasek with wavefront done and so far I'm very happy with the results and aftercare I've received. Reason I choose optilase was because I knew a number of people who also had the procedure done there and are happy with the results.


----------



## TomOC

Sorry to bring up such an old post.  Just want to give my two cents on laser

I have been meaning to give my view online on laser the past while.  
I read a lot of forums before doing it and reading through it there are a lot of posts from people within some of the laser companies recommending their company so be wary.  
It is not a nice procedure, very uncomfortable and you are feeling pretty sore that day.  Seeing stuff after laser though is amazing.  

I had it done about 5 months ago, eyes were -3 and -4.  I had it done with optical express.  I have a combined better than 20:20 vison.  One eye is considerably stronger than other though.  I am happy with the procedure.  I was back in work on the Monday, had the procedure on Saturday, and worked a few shorter days that week as eyes tired.  

Glare can still be bad enough and halos at night.  There are a lot of risks involved and it can go wrong.  You will need reading glasses quicker if you get it done.  
Blackrock price is similar to others or even cheapest if you have a strong prescription (They have a fixed price per eye).

My view is do not do during winter.  Driving at night is difficult post surgery due to glare/ halos.  If you do in winter you will be constantly driving in dark.  Spring is ideal/ Autumn is probably good too.  Long evenings and not to sunny is best.  
You need a good pair of Polaroid sun glasses after.  I am still a little dazzled when I go outside on sunny day.
In terms of tax back, late in year is best as you will get the 20% back quicker.  
Most health insurance plans do not cover anything (some do).  However a lot of laser providers do give a discount based on who you have insurance with.  This discount is purely given by laser provider though.  
In terms of price, push them on it.   They are increasing prices by about 100 a year.  Do not sign up on first day, they are likely to drop price more to entice you.  I was with one insurer, said I was renewing soon so would change to insurer with higher discount and was told not to bother as they would give me full discount (25% I think).  I got Lasik, intralase with wavefront.  My starting price was 4100, with insurance discount about 3100, ended at 2800 after a few calls to me.  My refer a friend got 100 Euro too.  Optilase and Optical express do refer a friend programs (probably others too.)  Make use of them, if you not know anyone find someone who has got it done.  
In terms of aftercare I have had it after a day a week, a month, 3 and 6 months.  Think it is yearly as well. I have had unlimited drops included (10 or more bottles now probably).  I was told to come back if I wanted more last time.  I am still using drops a few times a week due to dryness.  I was a little unsure about my eyes given a sizeable difference in strength.  I went to specsavers for a second totally unbiased opinion and to reassure myself as much as anything.   This for 15 Euro was worth a lot to me.  They told me one was far better than ‘perfect’ (a lot better than 20:20) and other was almost 20:20.  This I feel is well worth going to your own optician if you have any doubts.  Your laser provider is biased.  

Big discounts available after cancellations if surgery isn’t full on a date coming soon.  If you are flexible try this.   
As for which company is best, I really don’t know. They will obviously all tell you they have the most hi-tech equipment.  Obviously it is best if you meet your surgeon before the day you have surgery.  This doesn’t happen with Optical Express (and also with some others I think).  
Reading forums and sites the one eye versus two eyes at a time is a big grey area.  I really don’t know.  I had both done together.  I would hate to have to go back a second day but if it goes wrong and both eyes are done you are in a far worse situation.  
It is meant to be cheaper up north if that would suit.  
Overall I was happy with service provided.  That’s my random thoughts of laser.  Any questions just ask.  My main things are be careful the time of year you do it. Read up on it, you sign a scary disclaimer form of the 101 things that might go wrong.  And good luck if you do it


----------

